# Formalin MS



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Where can i get Formalin MS from. They sell it in the states, at petsmart, but havent seen it in Canada (probably a ban). Need somewhere they will ship in Canada. Where do you guys get yours from? Does anyone have any extra i can buy from you?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought formalin from the pharmacy.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Bill, can you tell me which Formalin you bought exactly, so i can make sure it is the one i want. Also, which pharmacy, as the one i asked said they dont have it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I got it a Pharmasave, in Whitby. What I got was formalin, 37% formaldahyde, same as the Formalin MS.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks dude, I am getting it from a local Pharmasave in oakville, they are ordering it for me and i can go pick-up tomorow. Thanks again, mucho appreciated.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad to be of help.I acquired a small bottle with dropper. You use so little of it.


----------

